
Show HN: Dino Cruise, a quick HTML 5 browser game I made for my 6-year-old son - wilsocr88
https://wilsocr88.github.io/dinogame/
======
perilunar
Nice.

I just learned how to fake keypresses in JS so I could write a small script to
play this automatically — the script got a high score of 245 before the cats
got too fast.

------
caspervonb
I'm all for Dino's with lasers shooting out of their butts but I'm thinking
that's a bug? ;-)

------
klingonopera
Make it possible for me to restart with space-bar! So I can play, play, play,
play without having to switch my right-hand to mouse.

------
jeanlucas
Cute game, is this your first time building a game on browser?

~~~
jeanlucas
Oh, nice, you composed the song?

~~~
wilsocr88
First time finishing, anyway. And yes, that's my music.

------
nao360
lol - good, simple fun! Love it!

